

Flow – A static type checker for JavaScript - becojo
http://flowtype.org/

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625222).
We'll keep that one as the canonical post because it gives more background.

In case anybody's wondering, the experiment of merging threads manually like
this has worked well enough that we've decided to work on building it into the
system. It'll take a while to implement, though, because it's connected to a
bunch of other things we're working on.

